# Pensacola International



## Feeding Frenzy

We may need 1 more on Friday the 4th for a shot at a few $100,000. The costs will be about $300 and must be willing to learn.


----------



## hebegb

opcorn


----------



## SKATR JIM

Also must be willing to help accept the trophy for top boat, top mate, top angler, first place blue marlin, tuna, dolphin, and 1st -3rd place WAHOO.

And $300? You planning on paying all entries and calcutta by yourself so you don't have to share the winnings?


----------



## John B.

good luck with that one... :boo


----------



## Caspr21

I am confused at what he is asking. $300 wont even cover your entry and the fuel to get you out of the marina:doh


----------



## JoshH

If you didnt have the rep. you have on this forum, I would be on this like white on rice and a glass of milk on a paper plate in a snow storm, but sorry dont want to be associated with you.


----------



## Sam Roberts

> *wishiniwasfishin07 (6/26/2008)*If you didnt have the rep. you have on this forum, I would be on this like white on rice and a glass of milk on a paper plate in a snow storm, but sorry dont want to be associated with you.


ditto that!!!


----------



## Voodoo Lounge

Wonder if team FF is still fishing??


----------



## Buzzbait

Doubt it......I heard FF was recently Baker Acted which doesnt sound to far fetched based on the guys antics on here.


----------



## hebegb




----------



## Wharf Rat

> *Buzzbait (7/2/2008)*Doubt it......I heard FF was recently Baker Acted which doesnt sound to far fetched based on the guys antics on here.




You talking about this?



http://66.210.33.206/oiscript/oiget.asp?action=show&bn=200809291


----------



## Caspr21

fill me in. What am I missing here????????????:banghead


----------



## Xanadu

> *Wharf Rat (7/2/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Buzzbait (7/2/2008)*Doubt it......I heard FF was recently Baker Acted which doesnt sound to far fetched based on the guys antics on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You talking about this?
> 
> 
> 
> http://66.210.33.206/oiscript/oiget.asp?action=show&bn=200809291
Click to expand...



You have got to be shitting me.


----------



## Buzzbait

> *Xanadu (7/2/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Wharf Rat (7/2/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Buzzbait (7/2/2008)*Doubt it......I heard FF was recently Baker Acted which doesnt sound to far fetched based on the guys antics on here.
> 
> 
> 
> You talking about this?
> 
> http://66.210.33.206/oiscript/oiget.asp?action=show&bn=200809291
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have got to be shitting me.
Click to expand...

Evidently not. Classy!!!


----------



## hebegb

WOW!



did sound like a hot head...maybe he learned about roids in skool



beating women is so very classy :looser


----------



## 401 Cay

Sounds like a violation of a restraining order..


----------



## SKATR JIM

HOLY CRAP!! :hoppingmad:hoppingmad:hoppingmad:hoppingmad


----------



## Sam Roberts

im sure you all heard of this website http://www.clerk.co.escambia.fl.us/it comes up w/david alvarez as all domestic violence:nonono


----------



## Brad King

Hey guys,

Not defending anyone here, but isn't broadcasting ones criminal record on a Public Forum going just a "little" bit to far?

I could be wrong here, I have had no run ins with FF, from what I have read he does seem like a bit of a A-hole. But tracking down criminal records seems a little like Invasion of privacy or something. Please don't flame me for this, just making an observation.

Sorry if I offended anyone here!!!!!!!



Oh by the way, I in no way endorse the beating of women.


----------



## Wharf Rat

> *Brad K (7/2/2008)*Hey guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Not defending anyone here, but isn't broadcasting ones criminal record on a Public Forum going just a "little" bit to far?
> 
> 
> 
> I could be wrong here, I have had no run ins with FF, from what I have read he does seem like a bit of a A-hole. But tracking down criminal records seems a little like Invasion of privacy or something. Please don't flame me for this, just making an observation.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I offended anyone here!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh by the way, I in no way endorse the beating of women.




They put that information on the internet so the general public can know about it...how is that invasion of privacy? Not like the website was hacked...it's up for the whole world to see. Would you want to go fishing with him knowing that he has this criminal record and was just arrested again for violating the conditions of it? I think if he is going to post for folks to come fishing with him, then everyone has a right to know who they will be fishing with.


----------



## Brad King

WOW!!!!! Calm down there cowboy, I just made a comment. 

There are alot of folks on here with criminal records, including myself. I wasn't defending the dude. I just didn't agree with the posting of personal info. No worries bro.


----------



## Wharf Rat

> *Brad K (7/2/2008)*WOW!!!!! Calm down there cowboy, I just made a comment.
> 
> 
> 
> There are alot of folks on here with criminal records, including myself. I wasn't defending the dude. I just didn't agree with the posting of personal info. No worries bro.




I'm calm(and I'm not a cowboy)...do you see CAPS anywhere in my post.  I'm just disagreeing with you. I have done plenty of things that could get me a criminal record...trust me. But domestic violence is not one of them. It's not the past criminal record, it's the fact that it states he was arrested yesterday for violating a restraining order. I don't know about you, but I wouldn't want to be on a boat with him.



Hall


----------



## Brad King

I'll agree to disagree. Sorry I called you a cowboy(2 years in Texas was 2 to many).

We still going fishing together one day........right :letsdrink


----------



## Wharf Rat

> *Brad K (7/2/2008)*I'll agree to disagree. Sorry I called you a cowboy(2 years in Texas eas 2 to many).
> 
> 
> 
> We still going fishing together one day........right :letsdrink




Once the background check on you clears, sure. :letsdrink Just kidding...and I didn't go tracking his record down. Apparently this all went down in a fairly public place, so folks knew exactly where it would be.



I'll fish with you anytime. In fact, I'm fishing every day the rest of this week...that work crap is for the birds.


----------



## 1923

Hey Rat ,don't feel pregnant , I checked out my new neighbor and found PAGES of Felonies and other infractions and I' m glad I did. If you think someone is following you , its just myPI checking on you.

What's the old saying , " if you can't do the time , don't do the crime. "


----------



## Feeding Frenzys #1 Fan

seems like the scarface thing is not so far fetched now!:hotsun


----------



## Gulf Cart 205

Hey, we all know what he looks like now!

I will weigh in here on this arrest. I do not know FF, nor am I interested in fishing with him, nor am I suggesting any of you fish with him. His arrest seems fairly straight forward, but the details are lacking. The guy may have a domestic violence history or decided to start one. I do not know.

This may also be a tactic used ina ugly divorce where the children are in play for custody. Without details, we are all guessing. Let's not paint FF as a women/child beater without facts.

Why would I bring this up? I work with a guy that found out his wife decided to see other men on the side and do drugs as well. They started down the divorce path and the children became an issue. Mommy high and sleeping around wasn't selling so well. She filed an order of protection (I think that is whatrestraining ordersare called now) and she claimed to be afraid of him. This guy was not a threat to her other than possibly taking the kids from her because of her behavior. Well, he gets scheduled for overtime and has to call his wife to let her know he cannot take the kids that day. I heard his side of the conversation and that was about it. No hostility, just information. "Gotta work, can't get the kids til later". She calls the Sheriff and gets him arrested for violating the order via the "harassing" phone call. He spends the night in jail and gets a GPS tracking system to carry around for 4 weeks waiting for his day in court. Nobody did anything wrong and this guy looks like a wife beater. I offered to testify for him and provided a statement for his lawyer. For those of you who have not been close to this type of thing, it is a regular tactic used by divorce attorneys in the ugly divorce fight for the kids. By the way, this happened to him three more times, all dismissed in the end, until his wife got caught up in her little game. The judge finally sent her to jail for filing false police reports and all the trouble for this guy. He also has the kids now along with the lawyer bills for his defense in criminal court.

Let's be careful about labeling FF a wife beater without more info or proof. His record as a fisherman may be questionable and we may not care for his comments, arguments, and general behavior on the forum. Like him or not, the rule is innocent until proven guilty. I think we would all hope that others give us that same courtesy.

My 2 cents.


----------



## Lil' Scout

I think that we all have the opportunity to take the high road on this one.


----------

